# Opinions on a 2006 Cannondale Six13



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm looking at buying a used 2006 Cannondale Six13 with full Ultegra. It has the carbon downtube which I think is a little gimmickey, but looks like a good bike nonetheless.
Anyone have opinions on this bike? Thanks.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

jlandry said:


> I'm looking at buying a used 2006 Cannondale Six13 with full Ultegra. It has the carbon downtube which I think is a little gimmickey, but looks like a good bike nonetheless.
> Anyone have opinions on this bike? Thanks.


Whats the point of getting the six13 if you think its gimicky, get a CAAD then.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Jlandry:

I think you may have misspoke. All six13's have at a minimum, a carbon downtube. That was the whole point. If I am not mistaken, the first gen of six13's had a carbon downtube, top tube and seat tube. The following years, like 2005-2007, had either a carbon downtube only (cheaper) or carbon down tube and top tube (more $). 

If you're looking for reviews, you can easily look through this forum and elsewhere, which have mostly great reviews. The six13 is one of the most popular Cannondales ever made, probably second to only to the CAAD frames in terms of ride quality, versatility, and affordability.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Devastator said:


> Whats the point of getting the six13 if you think its gimicky, get a CAAD then.


 Exactly.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Devastator said:


> Whats the point of getting the six13 if you think its gimicky, get a CAAD then.


Ok, nevermind the gimmick statement. I did say it looked like a good bike. 

This is the best bike, in my budget, that I could find used, for $1300 CAD. Can't find a used CAAD anywhere.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Actually, in terms of the used bike market, I would prefer the six13 to the CAAD. Used CAAD's command a premium, and if you look at the ebay and used bike online classifieds, used CAAD's ask for closer to the original price than a six13. CAAD's are in higher demand and have this crit bike prestige that acccounts for it. If I wanted to get a CAAD frame, I would buy it new since you get the full warranty and bike shop support. My lbs is willing to sell me a new CAAD frame at a "crash replacement price" and I don't even own a CAAD!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

You have a pic of the said frame?

If its the raw finish...I'd jump on it. In 2006 the Six13 was the top of the food chain C'dale.

Does it look like this?










Its a Six13 Pro.

weenie #2533's bike from WW.


----------



## antics22 (Sep 13, 2007)

I think you will like the bike alot. Especially if its got a full Ultegra group. I've been enjoying my '08 six13 since 2007 and mine only has 105 components with an ultegra rear derailer.

The bike is very nimble and gives just the right amount of feedback to you.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

jlandry:

I would test ride a CAAD9 before purchasing the Six13. An LBS in my area (Mike's Bikes) is blowing them out at $1000.00 for the whole bike. I think it's the CAAD9 - 4. I recall the Six13 having a very nice ride but I just completed 70 miles with about 6,000 feet of climbing without a hitch, on my CAAD9. At least with a brand new bike, you have dealer support and a warranty to back up your purchase. 

Frame and wheels is where you'll notice the difference. I cannot discern any shifting performance between my Ultegra 6600 and Dura Ace 7800 groups. How much is the person asking for the Six13 and what wheels come with the bike?

CHL


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

The Six13 gives a slightly smoother ride IMO. It was Cannondale's top of the line, but I remember reading someplace that the CAAD9 is ligher. Here is the story with the Six13, the 2008 model is a one-off but all the others are basically a CAAD frame with carbon tubes interlocked, usually in the top-tube and down-tube, but in earlier years also in the seat-tube. I believe that the models with the carbon in the seat-tube were said to be less stiff, or felt noodle-like (I *think*, i'm only going from what I *think* I read). The bare aluminum finish while beautiful looking sometimes will have cosmetic corrosion where the carbon meets the aluminum, not sure if it's a structural issue or not. In short the Six13 up to 2007 was CAAD based with Carbon interlocked tubes for a smoother ride, was near the top or the top of Cannondale's lineup. 

The 2008 Six13 ended up with a frame that has a slightly taller head-tube than a corresponding CAA9. The rear is also not identical to CAAD, but appears to be from the SystemSix. Also for 2008 the tubes were no longer interlocked, but instead bonded together (and are painted over where they meet). This frame was only made for a single model year, although i've read that it's supposedly very stiff.

The SystemSix is Carbon with Alu. seat tube (bottom bracket area I think) and seat stays. I believe the System Six and 2008 Six13 are the same except that the SystemSix shares CAAD geometry with the shorter head-tube, and is all carbon, while the Six13's front is Alu and has the taller head-tube.

I agree that CAAD9s fetch a premium on the resale market, you're better off looking for a 2010 or 2009 leftover if you can find it brand new. Otherwise consider the Six13 or SystemSix, they share much of the CAAD9s heritage but have some carbon added to them. All three are highly regarded. My guess is that more labor was involved in the Six13/SystemSix manufacturing and they were discontinued in favor of full carbon which is easier to market/sell.

AvantDale: WTH is that? I don't think i've ever seen a Six13 with only carbon in the downtube?!? I thought it was seat tube + top tube + downtube for the first year, and then downtumbe + top tube afterwards? Maybe that one is older and i'm wrong.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Apparently that model is the Six13 "Pro". I think it was meant to be a lower priced alternative to the normal version. Seems like they were only available in 2006?
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2006/Road/Details/2033-6PC2D-Six13-Pro-2

I found this interesting, 
"Also for 2008 the tubes were no longer interlocked, but instead bonded together (and are painted over where they meet). This frame was only made for a single model year, although i've read that it's supposedly very stiff."

I have a 2008 Six13 and always wondered why the two head badges are not there anymore. In 2008...the BB30 is gone too. I've noticed that the carbon weave on the 08 is different too.

I have no complaints on the bike though. Rides smooth, handles well, climbs fairly well too.

I also have an 08 System6 frame in the closet. I like my 13 enough that I'm in no rush to put the System together.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

intence said:


> The Six13 gives a slightly smoother ride IMO. It was Cannondale's top of the line, but I remember reading someplace that the CAAD9 is ligher. Here is the story with the Six13, the 2008 model is a one-off but all the others are basically a CAAD frame with carbon tubes interlocked, usually in the top-tube and down-tube, but in earlier years also in the seat-tube. I believe that the models with the carbon in the seat-tube were said to be less stiff, or felt noodle-like (I *think*, i'm only going from what I *think* I read). The bare aluminum finish while beautiful looking sometimes will have cosmetic corrosion where the carbon meets the aluminum, not sure if it's a structural issue or not. In short the Six13 up to 2007 was CAAD based with Carbon interlocked tubes for a smoother ride, was near the top or the top of Cannondale's lineup.
> 
> The 2008 Six13 ended up with a frame that has a slightly taller head-tube than a corresponding CAA9. The rear is also not identical to CAAD, but appears to be from the SystemSix. Also for 2008 the tubes were no longer interlocked, but instead bonded together (and are painted over where they meet). This frame was only made for a single model year, although i've read that it's supposedly very stiff.
> 
> ...



I am fairly certain that in 2006 and 2007, the lower six13 models, the Pro 1 and Pro 2 had only carbon in the downtube. I think in 2008, the last year of the six13, all the models had a carbon downtube and toptube.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't see the Pro on the 2007 catalog.
http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/2007/Road/


----------



## roger9 (Aug 4, 2006)

i'd say it's a 2006 model. The Team version had carbon top and down tube, while the Pro has only the carbon down tube.

The 2005 models were a bit flexy but I think the 2006 models were a pretty good bike. You would not bve disappointed.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Is this the same bike as the one you described Six13 team version.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

As far as used bike values go, the 6-13 is one of the best deals out there. When it was first introduced, it was one of the finest bikes in the world. But their market value nowdays is not so strong because everybody wants a full carbon bike so the 6-13 is looked at like a read-headed stepchild. The CAAD 9's do bring a much higher price, despite the fact that they are quite similar to the 6-13, but they have a rep for being light stiff and durable, but in an all-aluminum design. People seem to either want aluminum or carbon, and shy away from the mixed menu of the 6-13. But that's good, cause you can get a terrific bike at a bargain price!


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice everyone. I have $1300 CAD to spend. I'm in the GTA. If the seller won't accept this amount for the SIX 13, I'll go looking in the bike shops.
A CAAD9 5 goes for $1700 over here. Maybe... just maybe a shop will let it go for $1300. We'll see.


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

jlandry said:


> Thanks for all the advice everyone. I have $1300 CAD to spend. I'm in the GTA. If the seller won't accept this amount for the SIX 13, I'll go looking in the bike shops.
> A CAAD9 5 goes for $1700 over here. Maybe... just maybe a shop will let it go for $1300. We'll see.


Call around to dealers near the border and just buy it from Buffalo, Niagara, etc.? Normally i'd suggest supporting your local shop, being patriotic etc. When the Canadian distributor prices items unfairly, the best way to stick it to them is to purchase from across the border. They'll eventually get the idea, and adjust prices accordingly. The dollars are practically at par, no reason why it should cost several hundred more in Canada.

I'm sure you should be able to get a CAAD9-5 for about $1300 or less in the US. 2 hour drive too so long as you don't go on a weekend during peak hours


----------



## calgary_jim (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm running a Cannondale Six13 Pro with the downtube only in carbon. I've upgraed all components to Campy Record 10 sp with Campagnolo Eurus wheels (a set of neutrons in the garage when I feel like changing). This bike rocks. Its fast, light, and goes like stink. The slowest part on the bike is me. I've looked at carbon frames but really have no valid reasons for changing. I wouldn't hesitate to buy this bike at all - I love mine.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

CHL said:


> jlandry:
> 
> I would test ride a CAAD9 before purchasing the Six13. An LBS in my area (Mike's Bikes) is blowing them out at $1000.00 for the whole bike. I think it's the CAAD9 - 4.
> CHL



caad9 4 for $1000 ???? are there any 54's


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I ended up with the Six13. Check it out: it's at post #1294.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=27038&page=52


----------

